# Post your Malkoff collection thread



## bykfixer (Feb 12, 2016)

Hard to believe there wasn't a Malkoff thread here in the collection sub forum. 

Well now there is. 

So go ahead....post pics of your Malkoff Devices...
Or..your Malkoff'd devices

First off my Malkoff Devices.




^^ MD2 hi/lo
One with white lettering the other with gray lettering.

Later my Malkoff'd devices....


----------



## campingnut (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: The Malkoff thread*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Official-Malkoff-Junkie-thread-Part-2/page220


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: The Malkoff thread*

The Malkoff'd devices..so far




L to R: (with a brand new 4C heavy duty xenon in the center)
- The 4C according to tracking data will be Malkoff'd later today. 
- The 6P shown is one of 3. It has a WLL. The other 2 that have a WL and an NL are stashed. 
- The black G2 is one of 2 with a WL using a metal head. 2nd one is stashed. 
- The L2M has an M31L with a 2nd one like it...stashed. (also have an L2M with the emitter package from the pictured Indestructible)
- The Indestructible has an M31L and I have another M31L awaiting a future Indestructible to...you guessed it...stash.
- The yellow G2 has a WL and uses NiteCore RCR's.
- The far right is a FiveMega 16340 with SureFire parts on both ends and an M31W lamp. 
- Various parts n pieces such as o-rings, pocket clips, ultra clear lenses, McClickys etc await future lights or as spare parts in general. 

Someday more stuff will be added as the urge strikes...like a hound dog, an mdc (or 3) and who knows what.

Edit: 
Well I goofed and Malkoff goofed. I mucked around and ordered an XP-G drop in for C lights. Malkoff mucked around and sent an XP-G for a D light. 
So instead of 700 lumens in a C light I'll have 375 in a coming soon 3D.


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: The Malkoff thread*

My favourite light is my 18650 Hound Dog, with a Triad Tail and ZeroRez Mounty.
So perfect that I haven't even thought about opening up the head.


----------



## xdayv (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: The Malkoff thread*

Peter, what is that body? Seems shorter than an MD2. And what battery is loaded?


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: The Malkoff thread*

Must be the angle of the camera, it's a standard MD2 with an AW 18650.
You can put the head on a shorter MD1 with a ZeroRez Shorty Switch and a 18500.
A bit silly, but great fun.
P


----------



## xdayv (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: The Malkoff thread*



peter yetman said:


> Must be the angle of the camera, it's a standard MD2 with an AW 18650.
> You can put the head on a shorter MD1 with a ZeroRez Shorty Switch and a 18500.
> A bit silly, but great fun.
> P


 
Yeah, must just be the angle. Looks like it can be EDC'd in the pocket.


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: The Malkoff thread*

Well, in big pockets.
P


----------



## Hudson456 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: The Malkoff thread*








This thread needs some action.....


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: The Malkoff thread*

How about Malkoff'd 3D's?




Kodomain reflector and ultra clear lens in the green one.




Aaaaand a Malkoff'd Pelican M6




Another Malkoff'd indestructable. This one has a full output M31 so I used a metal head to disipate the heat.


----------

